# CNC Mini series for beginners and Hobbyists



## Thewoodbasher (Jun 26, 2019)

So I have decided to make A series of videos aimed at hobbyists and beginners, weather you are new to the CNC scene or looking to buy a machine for yourself hopefully my videos will provide so helpful info.

In this first video I go over the software I use,Fusion 360. But i also so you how to design a basic part that we will be cutting in the series.

Here is the first video:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and so we'll know what to call you. Also add your location to your profile.

I'll check out your video later...

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I will check it out.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I watched your first video, and although I won't be using a cnc in the foreseeable future. I found it very interesting and doable. Looking forward to more in this series. You never know... there may be cnc in my future. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Please fill in some of your profile, at least your name and location. 

Decent video for people interested in using Fusion 360.


----------



## Thewoodbasher (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks for your feedback Folks! I just updated my profile with my name and localtion.

Im actually editing the next part now.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking forward to following this string. I keep getting more interested in CNC. I'm a retired business consultant and really focused on marketing. I think with a decent machine and ability to use software, there's no reason that a CNC can't pay for itself. 

I've posted on that several times, and would be very interested in your comments on the attached pdf on what I'd do if I were going to go for a CNC. 

If I could get back my ability to speak, I'd probably do this, but marketing does require being able to speak reliably.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Thewoodbasher Luke, Since I'm a marketing junkie, I'd like to suggest that for your own enterpirse, that you consider using email to build your brand. We have used it for many years to build a list of people who are interested so we can alert them to our presence and our upcoming courses and consultation services. The quality of content is critical and you already have that underway. We use Constant Contact because they are strict in their usage, and will prevent you from losing your ISP over what some people would call spam, but is realy just unsolicited emails. Do not use your existing ISP for email blasts! 

The link is to a small book, short too, that covers how to use email as your most important and least costly way to build a brand and followers. It was written for self publishers, but it is far and away the best concise guide to a killer way to market using inexpensive but powerful method. Just transpose the print publishing vocabulary to web publishing, which is what you're doing. To generate income, you need dedicated followers, and information is the key to making it work. You're well on your way in that regard.

I am assuming you intend to turn your skills and knowledge into an income stream.

Here's the link on Amazon, the cost is lower now than the $10 old price. At least give it a read. https://www.amazon.com/Your-First-C...sprefix=YOur+first+1000+copies,aps,238&sr=8-1


----------

